# jarring male fry???



## amp7594 (Feb 26, 2011)

what should they be kept in?
how if they are all separated are they all in heated water?
looking for someone who has done it before...what did u do?
thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Heating: Use a space heater in the room....keeping the roo temp at about 75 degrees.

Jar size: 1/2 gallon at least but try for 1 gallon. If you have many males to jar you can use 1 quart but remember the smaller the more frequent the cleanings will be needed.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I jarred my fry in quart jars. For heat, I set up a heated tub with about 
2-4 inches of water (Just enough to cover the heater). Then I placed the jars in there. I only had to jar 7 fry though.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Most people use at least a 1 gallon container, As for the heat!! Betta splendens can live in water from 72-85 degrees, The 85 being breeding temps. But as long as your house dont get to cold or to hot, And stays some where around them temps then your fine.
And most of the time we even go as far as building a betta drip system so that they do have heated water and fresh filtered water.. I hate tanks without a flter or some source of water movement via air stone or something. The water gets nasty fast and then the fish gets shocked with all new water once a day, If the people keep up with the daily changes... Its just not my style, I love sponge filters, the best thing since slice bread... Just a air pump and a sponge.. 
And then you build a sump and you have a drip system so the fish has fresh water 24/7
I mean bettas can live in a coffee cup, But will they thrive in the coffee cup?
They thrive in bigger aquariums, They thrive with clean filtered water.. With a nice planted tank... But they just live in a little bowl, Most if not all the time they end up sick or dying from the little containers.... From not having a filter on the tank, people dont realize how important fresh water is everyday if there in a Non filtered bowl/ container....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Since I have so few fry (only 5 males) mine are kept in a divided 10 gallon tank with a heater, the 5th male is still in the grow out because I haven't pulled him out yet... but he's fine in their with his sisters for now.

If you keep your house warm (at least 73*) they should be alright although IMO they won't grow as well as if they were heated properly... Beat's method would probably work well and if you use smallish jars you can fit them in a large rubbermaid container easily.

If I do a spawn this summer fry will be kept in my bathroom with the air duct closed so it'll be nice and warm.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I use beanie containers and 2 gallon critter keepers for jarring and heat the room to 83-85 degrees. The fish with the most potential get larger homes. IME, a constant 78 degree water temperature really helps with growth. If the water is 68 degrees to the lower 70's, the jarred bettas will grow slower even with daily water changes. They will grow very fast at a water temperature of 85 degrees, but there life span will be shorter if power grown at a high temperature. A 78 degree water temperature seems to be the magic number for jarred fry. I also have a craft mesh and fishing line contraption to seperate bettas.


----------

